# Port St. Joe in mid July



## mizzippi jb (May 28, 2018)

Headed down for a family vacation.  I've fished out of there in St. joe bay and Indian pass in the spring and fall but never dragged the boat down in the summer.  I have a 17 ft key west, planning on doing a few mornings before its beach time .   Should I be targeting anything in particular?    Any advice for some summer tactics in and around the bay would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2018)

Try the back of the bay for trout on the grass flats early in the day using Mirrolures and gulp shrimp under a popping cork. Be on the lookout for schools of reds cruising by too.


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 28, 2018)

Thanks nick. Any reason to drop a weighted line down around one of the bridges or anything like that?  I know the triple tails will be hanging around but I'll have a couple of 13 year olds and they don't have the patience for triple tail


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2018)

I`ve never fished off any of the area bridges, But I used to do a lot of flounder fishing off the Mexico Beach pier in the summertime. Right at daylight and late in the evening. I`d drop a plastic shrimp on a jighead right down in the waves where they break on the beach and then walk out to the end of the pier, bouncing it on the bottom and working it around each piling, go around the end of the pier and work down the other side to the beach. Caught a lot of flounder that way. Live mud minnows worked the same way is even better. If there`s a lot of fishermen though, you just have to cast. For your kids, get some frozen squid or shrimp and bottom fish. Always good for something there. On the road beside the canal going out to the jetty there`s a tiny creek where at low tide you can catch fiddler crabs by the handfuls. Catch a bucket of them and you have some real good bait too.


----------



## FishEd927 (May 28, 2018)

Tie up to one of the towers in the bay, and drop down some cut bait. You’ll catch lots of juvenile snapper and other small fish. It’s a fun time on light tackle if your just looking to bend a rod.


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2018)

The is an older pic but these fish nailed
Shrimp off the channel stick buoys.. Dang.. They grow up fast.. Just realized how long it's been since I took them all fishing at the same time .


----------



## trial&error (May 28, 2018)

We used to catch trigger fish and seabass off the towers right outside of the bay (squid, pinfish, cutbait).  The highland view canal under the bridge used to be full of flounder on the outgoing tide (bull minnows). Cast into the canal and let it bounce down towards the flats from the highland view side.  Seatrout and redfish are plentiful in the head of the bay.  Watch for Pompano riding in the waves from the beach.  they are looking for sandfleas and especially shrimp just before the waves break.  I have seen Cobia and large Mahi off what is now windmark beach.


----------



## yzyami (Jun 1, 2018)

i will be down the 3rd week of July and staying on Cape San Blas. Bring my 16 ft Grizzly Jon and plan to target Reds, Trout and Flounder in the bay around the grass and sand bars.  Poppin cork with gulp, rig head with gulp and spook for surface will be the 3 baits i have tied on all week.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 14, 2018)

Bump...leaving Sunday.  Ready to wet a line


----------



## zachdawg (Jul 14, 2018)

Good luck and post your results please, and the setup you used.  I'm headed down on 8/1-8/6 for some R&R with the family.  Dragging the kayak with me to do some bay fishing early mornings.  Last year I put in at the state park and had no success with a gulp shrimp/popping cork.  I had planned on using the other public fishing access point this year on the right just as you head out on the cape (head of the bay I guess).  If anyone has any pointers, I'd love to hear em.  Would love to grill or fry some fish for the family while we are down.  Good luck!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 14, 2018)

Text and Google Map pin drop sent but I got an auto reply back saying you were out of town. PM me if you can't get the message...


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 14, 2018)

have fun!  and good luck.........


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 14, 2018)

Drag'um to the boat Mizz ... be safe and good luck ... get those kids on some fish


----------



## 2degrees (Jul 14, 2018)

I enjoy going after the manattee that time of year.  Use a heavy reel and a stiff rod.  They are a lot of fun to catch and taste great on the grill.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 14, 2018)

2degrees said:


> I enjoy going after the manattee that time of year.  Use a heavy reel and a stiff rod.  They are a lot of fun to catch and taste great on the grill.


Sea cow=sea beef.
A lot better than those fishy tasting Pelicans!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 14, 2018)

But the Pelicans have bands.....I can put them on my waterfowl lanyard.   Got the message 1eye.....just tying to keep those pesky builders from bothering me on a saturday


----------



## zachdawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Whats the word mizz?  Did you catch em and if so what worked, or didn't?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 23, 2018)

We caught a few.....fished 3mornings.  Once was a trip around the channel markers where we yanked some triggers and snappers off the bottom.    Another trip to some crab traps for triple tail.  Kept 2 and had 3 throw backs. Then the bay one morning  where I caught 2 reds (one missed the slot by .5 inch), 2 bluefish, and 3 sharks.  Both days back at the ramp by around 10 so we didn't neglect the family duties.   On the shallow stuff, we tried a lot of stuff but the old tried and true popping cork with a gulp shrimp new penny or natural.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 23, 2018)

Couple more.. Fished the grass right off the highway at the marina at st Joe.. Put in below the bridge where it's free


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 24, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 24, 2018)

Yep ... that'll work ... love the tripletail .... I got a buddy a good'un on flyrod ... looks like a fun trip


----------



## Rabun (Jul 24, 2018)

Y'all got a nice mixed bag there!  Congratulations!


----------



## zachdawg (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks. I’ve read reports that it’s slow in the bay cause the water is so warm. Saw some saying that evening fishing is better but that’s tough with the family wanting to get out. Great pics. I’ll see what I can do. Do you know of any structure (channel markers or whatever ) I can get to with a kayak


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 24, 2018)

If I were in a kayak, I would focus on the grass flats.   Back of the bay around Presnalls or just east of the ramp at highland view, grass and 6 or so feet of water.  For tripletail, find crab buoys and cast a popping cork with a fresh shrimp or gulp shrimp in new penny or natural color


----------



## zachdawg (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks again. One week to go.


----------



## Greg Pate (Jul 25, 2018)

I bet " SHINE" caught them fish if truth be told !


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 25, 2018)

Greg Pate said:


> I bet " SHINE" caught them fish if truth be told !


She probably would if I asked nicely


----------

